# Three Word Story Game



## RetroGameView (May 9, 2014)

Let's play a game.  Each person will write three words, leading on from the post before it, with the goal of writing a story.  It'll be a very strange story I'm sure, but a story nonetheless.  After the story has reached sufficient length, I'll do a Story Time video where I read it out and give credit to all the various contributing authors.

[video=youtube;zGpLhrv_9Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGpLhrv_9Z0[/video]

Here are the rules:

1.  No swearing.  That just wastes words.

2.  Be kind.  If you and someone else post at the same time and their post got in first, please re-work your post to follow on from theirs.

3.  No double posting.  After you post, wait for someone else to post before you post again.

Let the zaniness begin.

I'll start.  Here are the first three words.

In the forest


----------



## trappedslider (May 9, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons


----------



## MarkB (May 9, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors,


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 9, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait,


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 9, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven murder


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (May 9, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2014)

on bodies feeding


----------



## MarkB (May 9, 2014)

Is that entirely on? Rearranging punctuation is one thing, but rewriting a previous poster's words seems against the spirit of this shared composition.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2014)

Mark, you are right. I will fix mine.


----------



## RetroGameView (May 9, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind.  On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting


----------



## trappedslider (May 9, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom.


----------



## MarkB (May 10, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name


----------



## trappedslider (May 10, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt.


----------



## RetroGameView (May 10, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt.  The magic mushroom


----------



## MarkB (May 10, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 10, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 10, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2014)

TarionzCousin said:


> In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks.
> 
> John Raven pondered: The meaning of life.


----------



## Asmo (May 10, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless


----------



## MarkB (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without


----------



## trappedslider (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese."


----------



## RetroGameView (May 11, 2014)

I made a little video to give this thread a plug.  Even though you're all already participating, I thought you might enjoy seeing it.

[video=youtube;zGpLhrv_9Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGpLhrv_9Z0[/video]

Okay, now back to the story.

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese."  His feathers glowed.


----------



## Asmo (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north,


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon


----------



## Tonguez (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom


----------



## benodoc (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom 						in an ardent


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain  toward carebear sandwiches in ponderous stride.

ooc: you might want that vid in post 1 as well.


----------



## MarkB (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge


----------



## RetroGameView (May 11, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: you might want that vid in post 1 as well.




That's a good idea.

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon.


----------



## MarkB (May 11, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called,


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!"


----------



## RetroGameView (May 12, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!"  The mushroom quickly


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!"  The mushroom quickly trotted faster to


----------



## RetroGameView (May 12, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve


----------



## trappedslider (May 12, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon.


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 12, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter,


----------



## RetroGameView (May 12, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously


----------



## Tonguez (May 12, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing


----------



## Asmo (May 13, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 13, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.


----------



## MarkB (May 13, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment,


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously  pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused.


----------



## RetroGameView (May 13, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused.  Then, with a


----------



## MarkB (May 13, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then, with a howl of terror


----------



## Asmo (May 14, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled


----------



## Zombie_Babies (May 14, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up his own


----------



## MarkB (May 14, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in


----------



## Asmo (May 14, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously  pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John  Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased


----------



## Asmo (May 15, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 15, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering


----------



## trappedslider (May 15, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name


----------



## MarkB (May 15, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously  pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John  Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several  hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his  full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon


----------



## Asmo (May 17, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another


----------



## MarkB (May 17, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours


----------



## Asmo (May 17, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously  pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John  Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several  hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his  full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar Sends her avatar


----------



## MarkB (May 17, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously  pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John  Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several  hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his  full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking [[ X X X ]].


----------



## Asmo (May 17, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold.


----------



## RetroGameView (May 20, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold.  Meanwhile, the bacon


----------



## MarkB (May 20, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously  pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John  Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several  hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his  full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated


----------



## MarkB (May 20, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons,


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 21, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously  pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John  Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several  hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his  full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking  uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate  coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in grease.


----------



## Asmo (May 21, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in grease. With a pen


----------



## MarkB (May 21, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in grease. With a pen, dragon author and


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a  raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for  a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The  magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live  without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he  came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous  stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he  called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more  speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously  pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John  Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several  hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his  full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking  uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate  coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in  grease. With a pen, dragon author and with fertile imagination


----------



## MarkB (May 21, 2014)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - that's only two.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2014)

MarkB said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @_*Scott DeWar*_ <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> - that's only two.




oops! fixed.


----------



## trappedslider (May 22, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in grease. With a pen, dragon author and with fertile imagination he changed his


----------



## MarkB (May 22, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in grease. With a pen, dragon author and with fertile imagination he changed his haiku:

_Abstalar's regard_


----------



## Asmo (May 23, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in grease. With a pen, dragon author and with fertile imagination he changed his haiku:

Abstalar's regard
Creating mushrooms? No.


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in grease. With a pen, dragon author and with fertile imagination he changed his haiku:

_Abstalar's regard
Creating mushrooms? No more
Treacherous raven_


----------



## Asmo (May 23, 2014)

In the forest where the dragons exiled our ancestors, lay in wait a raven, murder on his mind. On bodies feeding, small rodents, waiting for a mushroom. The raven's name is John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt. The magic mushroom no longer grows; instead it walks. 

John Raven pondered: The meaning of life. "It is pointless to live without the cheddar cheese." His feathers glowed. While flying north, he came upon that very mushroom in an ardent field of grain in ponderous stride.

Finally, his revenge tasted much like good tasting bacon. "Mushroom!" he called, "Need more Bacon!" The mushroom quickly trotted faster to more speedily retrieve the yummy Bacon. On the trotter, the bacon vigorously pivoted surreptitiously revealing a Zen Archer with arrow nocked.

For one moment, the mushroom paused. Then - with a howl of terror - John Raven fled up, his own heartbeat thundering in abject horror. Several hungry stirges chased the yummy bacon briefly before remembering his full true name.

The archer loosed deadly volley yon - which is another story.

Several hours to dawn. Abstalar sends her avatar home, their lovemaking uninspired and cold. Meanwhile, the bacon grease on her empty plate coagulated. Unlike other dragons, Abstalar liked mushrooms sauteed in grease. With a pen, dragon author and with fertile imagination he changed his haiku:

 Abstalar's regard
Creating mushrooms? No more
Treacherous raven

Abstalar sighed. She


----------

